# Serious Sam II Discussions: Demo OUT!



## Sourabh (Apr 21, 2005)

*Serious Sam II Announced*

New York, NY – April 20, 2005 – 2K Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), today announced Serious Sam II, the much-anticipated return of Sam “Serious” Stone to PC and the XboxÂ® video game system from Microsoft.

“Gamers have been anxiously anticipating a full sequel ever since Serious Sam: The Second Encounter was released back in 2002,” said Christoph Hartmann, Senior Vice President of Publishing for 2K Games. “The frantic action and lighthearted humor of Serious Sam really struck a chord with gamers worldwide, and with a brand new engine and greatly expanded gameplay, we think fans will agree that the return of Sam has been well worth the wait.”

“Our second generation Serious Engine allows us to create characters with over 100 times more detail than the last game,” added Roman Ribaric, CEO of Croteam Ltd, developers of Serious Sam II. “This has allowed us to create huge, lush environments and even crazier enemies than before, without having to scale back the gameplay in any way. Gamers can rest assured that with the capabilities of our new engine, we’re not only going to match the record we set with the first Serious Sam for the most enemies on screen at one time, we’re going to surpass it.”

Serious Sam II will be released for PC and Xbox in fall 2005, and will be showcased at 2K Games’ booth at this year’s E3 Expo. Look for the first details on the game in the June issue of Computer Games Magazine, featuring Serious Sam II as the cover story, on newsstands in early May.

Source: Bluesnews


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 21, 2005)

YIPPPEEEEEE!!!!! .... after my main game - ut... this one scores!!... AWESOME GAME - SS-se .. this should be OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 21, 2005)

*Great!*

Great news! Had lots of fun playing SS:FE/SE . Waiting for SS2!


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 21, 2005)

Great News


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh man... the game line up for the Xbox keeps getting better and better. Thank God I didn't buy the PS2 .


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 22, 2005)

I just hope XBox 2 is backward compatible with all the games on the XBox. BTW Sourabh gr8 news. Keep it up.


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 27, 2005)

First Ever Serious Sam 2 Screenshots

Well aren't you all in for a surprise. I wake up this morning and what do I see? What appears to be an in-game screenshot of Serious Sam 2. We have confirmed with Croteam that this is indeed from Serious Sam 2, so enjoy!

Keep checking back regularly for more information and screenshots, as we expect to have a preview of Computer Games Magazine's June issue, featuring Serious Sam 2, very soon.

Source: Serious Zone


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 27, 2005)

Let me do the honors of posting the pics itself that Sourabh is talking about.
*img9.echo.cx/img9/4032/serioussam2ingame20sk.jpg
*img9.echo.cx/img9/603/serioussam2ingame37zd.jpg
*img9.echo.cx/img9/1539/serioussam2ingame6om.jpg


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2005)

The game is looking gorgeous as before 
Mindless action-I like!!!
Let's see how it stacks up against the likes of UT, HL2, and D3. This is seriously FPS season


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 28, 2005)

IIIII am Loving it ! lol...man those screenies are awesome! Cant wait to get this


----------



## fnatic@play (Apr 28, 2005)

GOOD GOLLY MISS MOLLY.... AWEEEEEESSSSSOOMMMMMMEEEE

this is some SERIOUS action!!  hell.. this is no competition to SERIOUS FPS games.. this is SERIOUS FUN!!!!.... JUS WAITIN now...


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 28, 2005)

*Cool!*

Cool Screenshots....this just increased the anticipation. When, Oh! when will I  have it? 

GA


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 28, 2005)

Did ya all had a look at the gun in the 3rd screenie? I wonder what that baby does? Something nasty no doubt!


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 28, 2005)

knowing SS standards it will def be something very nasty!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> knowing SS standards it will def be something very nasty!!



And funky too  Seriously damaging I'm sure


----------



## Raghav Talwar (Apr 29, 2005)

gr8 post.looks like the game is pretty cool.


----------



## vamsi104 (Apr 30, 2005)

It should be a hell of a game


----------



## tarey_g (May 1, 2005)

Hmm the screenies are looking good..err awsome 

@nemi , in my opinion SS is a totally diffrent kind of fps and in no way can be compared to hl2,d3,ut etc . it's serious fun


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2005)

I agree on that!!! But still, comparison is inevitable. It's the entire experience that counts too


----------



## icecoolz (May 2, 2005)

unfortunately true. Comparisons will happen. But surprisingly very few comparisions happened with SS and others. Lets hpe the same happens with SS2 which will be as it should be "Pure Mayhem"


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 2, 2005)

Maybe because SS then was the proverbial dark horse. It was quite and underrated game when it was released but it managed to shock everyone with the success that it garnered propelling Croteam from small fry to big fish of the gaming industry. Hope SS2 just reinforces their stand.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2005)

Hell I'm gonna play the game anyway (as long as it runs on my system that is lol) but I would definitely like to compare the experience to HL2 and DOOM3. Serious Sam borrowed the DOOM style of run and gun action and was a runaway hit. So let's see if it stays true to the priginal


----------



## Sourabh (May 5, 2005)

*Serious Sam II Details*

2K Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software today released a few details about Serious Sam II on their website.

They say the game features over 40 beautiful, expansive levels spread out over 7 unique environments (thick jungles, murky swamps, frozen tundra, futuristic cities, volcanic planets), 45 newly designed enemy types, new vehicular and animal-back combat and graphics, environments and physics that are 100 times more complex than previous Serious Sam games. The game will be showcased at 2K Gamesâ€™ booth at this yearâ€™s E3 and will be released for PC and Xbox in fall 2005. 

Source: gamershell


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 13, 2005)

*E3 Trailer*

Here is the link to E3 Trailer:

*files2.worthplaying.com/serioussam2/ss2_e3_640x480.zip

Enjoy!

GA


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh Man.. I'm e-a-g-e-r-l-y waitin 4 this game 2 release.. I liked both SS:FE and SS:SE too much...

Just seen the E3 video of SS2 ... man its funky n serious mass massacre..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

Croteam did a lot of optimisation on this game so it runs well on relatively mid-range PCs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

i have just played demo of ss se but i liked it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 20, 2005)

Damn, for a second I thought that the demo for SS2 is out already!


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 22, 2005)

More 'Serious' Goodness: 

*www.tothegame.com/screenshot.asp?id=2948

GA


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey all u guys ! i hv restarted this forum after searching the SERIOUS SAM Porfessor in this site..    but none the less its always gr8 fun to post sumthing interestin' and new after all its SAM's wish !!!      Neways jus check out the VEHICALS (yes u heard it rite,) the Vehicals jus introduced in SERIOUS SAM-II, the vehical is named as the *HOVER SAUCER*
here is the link....:
*pc.gamespy.com/pc/serious-sam-2/628761p1.html
 and for all those guys who dont wanna go to the site, heres wats written about our APNA ARTISTE OF THE YEAR,yup Serious SAm-II again dudes: heres the text about the much awaited game of the year:



> The original Serious Sam is considered a classic here at GameSpy HQ. Granted, the idea of flooding the screen with waves and waves of enemies wasn't particularly brilliant in itself, but it was done with so much style you had to take notice of the surprise game from Croteam, a developer that virtually no one knew of to that point. Levels were bright and colorful. Bosses were HUGE. The game -- gasp! -- had humor. And it was a mere $20, which was worth it just for the co-op play -- we had one memorable night where we eight of us finished the game in a few hours, and we're still talking about it today.
> 
> 
> After the release of The Second Encounter in 2002, however, things have been pretty quiet on the Serious front. Aside from some console versions and a brief showing at GDC, there's been virtually no news on the Serious Sam front until this year's E3, where we got our first in-depth preview of Serious Sam II. This week, the fine folks at 2K Games invaded GameSpy HQ to give us an even closer look at the game, scheduled for release this fall.
> ...



Cheers n e-peace,Quench ur THIRSTS for RAW ACTION wich cant get better than this....Ever !!!!!


----------



## GameAddict (Jun 29, 2005)

More SS2 screenies:

*www.2404.org/forums/showthread.php?p=6722#post6722

Enjoy! And drool! 

GA


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 29, 2005)

*reply*

oh man!!!! I'm losing patience real fast... when'll the game get released for PC ????


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 22, 2005)

Official website up and running here

The site looks cool in the flash added with the sound effects but seriously not for dialup users. some 400 kb itself on the main page. 

The game is slated for release for the PC on Oct. 10


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool site. Really looking forward to the game release. Nice effect when you roll the cursor over the grenades in the top right corner.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 21, 2005)

Serious Sam 2 Demo out

Server Offering Download of the same can be found here


----------



## vmp_vivek (Sep 22, 2005)

*Serious Sam II Demo now available*

Hey folks,
Serious Sam II demo is here: Link 

Wow, the graphics are cool.  8) Enjoy !


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 22, 2005)

played the demo till the end !!!! amazing gameplay !!!
i'll sure get the full version when it comes out !!!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2005)

Finished the demo. It's an awesome game. The action is just as intense as it was in the first two games. The graphics are excellent and the weapons are great. It's the same run and gun type of gameplay that SS players will be familiar with.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 22, 2005)

Any idea on how does it scales on a lower config rig?

Enoonmai has finished the demo, so we can expect a pretty deatiled review from him anytime now. Keep watching this space!

EDIT: Merged the two SS2 threads to avoid confusion.

@Sourabh: Edited the topic of your original post to add "Demo Out". Hope that's not a problem with you.


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 22, 2005)

Hehe No probs dude. Making it 'Serious Sam II Discussions' would have been better coz I think this topic would be active for some time now till we get the final version in october. Making use of the ongoing thread for all the discussions related to SS II would help one and all.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2005)

I think the game engine is pretty scalable. I played comfortably at 1280x800 widescreen on my rig with most eye candy on. The game looks seriously gorgeous!! Just like in the screenshots


----------



## GameAddict (Sep 23, 2005)

Great! The game should be out in a month 

GA


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 25, 2005)

me waiting for playstation 3.to play metal gear solid and other cool game.xbox sucks.about serious sam2.this is the first time iam playing this game.has good graphics


----------



## GameAddict (Nov 14, 2005)

Any of you ppl played the full version and completed it ? May be we can have a mini-review of sort (with no spoilers) 

GA


----------

